# David Thomas Plews



## philrigger (May 27, 2010)

I am currently researching some family members. One such is David Thomas PLEWS from Cardiff Born about 1890. I understand that he was a merchant sea captain and that he was murdered while at a port in Greece (No idea when). That is about all I have on him. Any tips as to where I can start to look to find more?

Phil


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

Phil,

A warm welcome to SN from the Moderating team. 
I would be surprised if our members can not help you with your query, in the meantime, have a good look round and join in the banter as much as possible. 
Beware, it is addictive! (Thumb)


----------

